# Pheasant chicks!



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I talked to a farmer on Friday and he saw some pheasant chicks already.Hopefully this is a good sign of a good hatch.


----------



## garyb (Oct 6, 2007)

Since the incubation period for pheasants is around 25 days , there chould be lots of the little cuties running around already. The central and south-central parts of ND had over 3 in. of rain last week. Hopefully, the young en's made it through that, though the hens will re-nest multiple times until they are successful. All of us were seeing young birds late into the season last year.


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

OK, here we go again.........that is the hens will nest again if unsuccessful. They will, providing no young ens emerge from the eggs, if they do and are washed away momma goes away until next spring, if she survives everything. Not an upland expert, just read a lot of PF mags.

Tough year, no water for the ducks most places and now with birds on the nest water coming at them from all angles.


----------



## garyb (Oct 6, 2007)

Right you are, wr. They will re-nest up to four times, if unsuccessful, with fewer eggs each time. That would still explain late-season young, would it not?


----------

